# Why add DCC to a small switching shelf style layout?



## punchy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Greetings,
I am a total newbie, especially when it comes to DCC. My question is this: Why would I want to add an extra layer of complexity such as DCC to a small switching shelf style layout?
Thank you


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

If you run only 1 locomotive at a time - no need for DCC.

However, if you run more than one locomotive at a time, DCC is much simpler. With DCC you control the locomotive. You can have one going one direction and another going the opposite direction at the same time without blocks.

You do not need to wire blocks for multi train operation so it makes wiring simpler, not more complex. No need for block controls and insulators in the track between blocks and wires from the block controls to each block. 

For a small switch layout you may need at most 2 track power connections, maybe only 1.

I run 2 ovals on a 4 x 8 layout with only 2 connections per oval. Works fine.

I just converted from DC to DCC and while this is a small learning curve, I enjoy being able to control my trains individually.

If by complex you mean adding decoders to your existing locomotives, depending on you ability and the locomotive, that can be complex. Buying new locomotives, and buying a DCC control system, that adds $$.


----------



## punchy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Is that the only reason for adding DCC- to be able to run more than one engine at a time? Or are there other reasons and advantages?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

DCC will work with sound equipped locomotives if you are interested in it. 

My layout is built for switching. It does occupy a 16x24 foot room, and is a point to point layout. I am the only person operating the layout also. I had toyed with the idea of converting to DCC and a good model railroading friend from out of state, who is a DCC nut was visiting and we tossed the idea about and even he admitted that I really didn't need it. If there were more than one person operating the layout it would be a big advantage, but being that I am a lone operator, it wouldn't be of any advantage to me. 

I have operated on large club and home layouts equipped with DCC and it was great, sometimes having as many as 20 different trains running on the layouts at the same time during operating sessions. Without DCC this would probably be impossible. 

Another problem for me would have been converting over 30 locomotives to DCC. Many of them didn't have room for decoders and major work would have been required for installation. 

You are probably in the same boat as me and really don't "need" DCC.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I know a couple guys that are "lone wolf" operators of a small layout. Their main reason for going DCC was sound. A room full of sound equipped engines can become annoying rather quickly, but running a single sound equipped engine by yourself really adds to the enjoyment.

And since it's a small layout you're running yourself, you don't have to invest in a high end DCC system. There are quite a few DCC starter sets out there that would do all you would need for a very reasonable cost.

Mark.


----------



## punchy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay, for a while there it sounded to me like DCC was strictly for running more than one engine on a layout at a time and nothing more.... But now it sounds like it is needed if I want to run a sound decoder inside a locomotive (which I kind of do). So I guess if I want sound I need DCC correct?


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Sound equipped engines will work on DC to some degree, but it's very cumbersome and you can't access all the available features present in a sound decoder. 

Mark.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Another reason to start out with DCC. The layout you build is more
likely than not going to be changed, added to, or just plain
ripped apart and a whole new layout designed, perhaps larger
would ensue. If that happens, you'll be ready for it. Your
DCC will be there for those additional locos you bring on
board at that time.

Also, there is no reason you couldn't have two locos running
at the same time on a switching layout unless it is very small.

And to put it another way, would you trade your Smart phone
for a rotary dial phone? DC is the old, DCC is the new.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As I see it you can access more functions like lights but I think the main reason is so you can run sound enabled locos which add greatly to your enjoyment and that of viewers. I am just about to add a DCC system to my layouts which are all small shelf switchers.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The world of DCC is so expansive, you will never go back to DC once you've tried it.
Everything about a locomotive is replicated in DCC from lights, sound, smoke, coupler control to sound and lights in the passenger cars as well as freight cars. Signal systems are easier to install and integrate to the DCC system as well as radio link control of turnouts. Oh yeah, don't forget the complete radio link control of the layout so you aren't constrained to standing in one location to operate the layout.


----------



## punchy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay, I'm pretty well talked into trying out DCC. It sounds like it is a worthwhile consideration.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It allows you to run more than one locomotive, but conversely - it also allows you to NOT run some of the locomotives on your layout. No need to isolate engines sitting at the engine shop, or the one that just delivered a cut of cars in order to run the switcher.

DCC can also run turnouts, etc. remotely all from the same controller.

DCC is FAR more than just running extra engines.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Right now, I'm in between layouts, but my last one was 12' X 12' L shaped, 18" wide deck. At least for me, even with a layout this small, once you have DCC, you won't go back, as it opens up possibilities, that you won't even think about about, till you want to do it. For instance, on the railroad I model, (the Nebraska Central), it is common for the crew, to split their power, in order to set cars into a facing point switch. Not even sure how you would do this with DC.


----------



## punchy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

ncrc5315 said:


> For instance, on the railroad I model, (the Nebraska Central), it is common for the crew, to split their power, in order to set cars into a facing point switch. Not even sure how you would do this with DC.


Nebraska Central Railroad? Wow, that's the general area I'm currently researching railroad history on (well maybe a little more south of that area, but close enough)... I'm looking at the Kyle and the former Rock Island line it operates on just a little south of this location in Kansas. But I've also been studying the railroad maps in southern Nebraska, mostly for unusual, old, abandoned, shortline and regional railroads in the area.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

punchy71 said:


> Nebraska Central Railroad? Wow, that's the general area I'm currently researching railroad history on (well maybe a little more south of that area, but close enough)... I'm looking at the Kyle and the former Rock Island line it operates on just a little south of this location in Kansas. But I've also been studying the railroad maps in southern Nebraska, mostly for unusual, old, abandoned, shortline and regional railroads in the area.


I worked as an engineer for both the NCRC, and the KYLE.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

punchy71 said:


> Okay, I'm pretty well talked into trying out DCC. It sounds like it is a worthwhile consideration.


I've said it a hundred times; if it was'nt for DCC I would never have got back into this hobby...
Even simple things like parking or driving a string of seperate locos on one siding would be near impossible with DC without isolating sections and looms of wiring!


----------

